# Looking for Cold Weather Strains



## accid (Dec 21, 2009)

I currently grow indoors about 8 1/2 sq ft. 400w hps. During lights on, the temps stabilize at about 75-85. During the lights off period which is typically during the night the temps get as low as 55. If a few of you could give some suggestions on cold strains that would be lovely!

Thanks in advance.

I grow in soil by the way! FF


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 22, 2009)

How about running a small heater, on a timer, for say an hour in the middle of lights out?

If that's not an option, something like Northern Lights would probably be okay.


----------



## accid (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a heater in there now with a temp sensor on it. I run it for like 10 hours during lights out. The room gets real cold so once the light go out within like 30 mins the box hit 57 degrees and remains there. I do have my exhaust fan running all night and a small fan blowing around on the inside. Intake fan shuts off automatically(timer). 

Should I shut the small fan down at night? 

White widow eh. Ok, i'll give it a try.

I bought some mazar sarif x black domina... supposedly does well in low temps


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 22, 2009)

You don't need to vent when the lights are off. If the plant is not actively engaged in photosynthesis, then it doesn't need to breathe. If you look it up, they say to shut off CO2 during dark, so as to not waste money, since the plants are not using it anyway. 

In fact, it seems to me that most of the grows I've seen here shut everything down when it's lights out.


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Accid, I've got some 'early Misty' that's been going for 2 months OD and temps have changed from 27C-15C and sometimes in one day,  ear Mis. is loving it.  My other strain in the same location goes into a coma for days at a time.  Can't tell you results yet, it's my first grow


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

I would go with a good indica or kush. my Purple kush did very well in cold weather seemed to take it in stride.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 23, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> You don't need to vent when the lights are off.


 
You do if you have high RH and there is a risk of mould 

eace:


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You do if you have high RH and there is a risk of mould



True, true. The exception to the rule, dense flowers and cool damp air are bad. But, I was figuring that if Midi stopped the fan, the room would retain heat.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 23, 2009)

why not just switch the dark period to night time and save yourself 10 hours worth of electricity; which is probably burning more than your entire grow!


----------



## leafminer (Dec 24, 2009)

My grow of Black Domina and Blue Mystic withstands overnight temps as low as 1C outside - I do shut the fans down when the lamps are not on, and I run the lamps at night to keep the temp to a usable range and also allow me to use sunlight to get the clones up to > 16 hours of light. Growroom wth lamps on is usually at least 15C.
Low temps aren't that much of an issue really. Not for me, anyway.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 24, 2009)

accid said:
			
		

> White widow eh. Ok, i'll give it a try.


 
I did not recommend White Widow.  

I recommended Northern Lights, which is easy to grow.


----------

